

Ethereum – Cryptocurrency 2.0 Now Going Public - trendspotter
http://blog.ethereum.org/?p=53/ethereum-now-going-public

======
joaojeronimo
already "slashdotted": Error establishing a database connection

~~~
coconutrandom
Back up for now.

